

Automate one-on-one Obama advocacy by embedding your arguments into a reddit-like Chatbot. - amichail
http://chatbotgame.com/?query=obama&cmd=chat_u&user_id=1

======
amichail
While one-on-one advocacy in person can be quite effective, automating one-on-
one advocacy by way of a chatbot allows you to reach more people.

BTW, "one-on-one" here refers to the one-on-one conversation between the
chatbot and a human. The chatbot's rules come from many people, so it's not
one-on-one between the rule submitter and the person chatting with the bot.

~~~
noonespecial
Nice. It won't be long before the chatbot will be the most electable
candidate! (All soundbites, zero thought. Perfect politician)

~~~
tjic
Adam Selene:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mycroft_Holmes_%28computer%29>

(Hey, YC! A bug here: if I copy and paste the URL

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mycroft_Holmes_>(computer)

the forum software should include the parens and the word computer - I had to
tweak the URL by hand to make it work.

------
hugh
Sigh. This is why we can't have nice things -- whatever cool thing you create,
sooner or later somebody is going to show up and use it for boring political
arguments.

Well, that or porn.

